# Horst Miracle Probes



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have recently read about these and am seriously considering them for the black tank in our fiver. I'm wondering if anyone else has replaced their sensors with the Horst Miracle Probes. If so, please report the ease or difficulty in this mod and the results over the old probes. Thanks. John and Phillip

http://www.horstmiracleprobes.com/


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The link was broken for me.

Here is a working link. http://horstmiracleprobes.com/ Looks interesting, have have not tried it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not bad, they sound like they might have some potential.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> The link was broken for me.
> 
> Here is a working link. http://horstmiracleprobes.com/ Looks interesting, have have not tried it.


I can't get either link to work. Suggestions?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.horstmiracleprobes.com/

I have not had any trouble with the link - just click it. Phillip


----------

